# Motor Control Help



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

dronai said:


> Can anyone identify this motor controller ?


Ford?

Oh wait, it doesn't control a motor. 
It controls the power transmission device.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

56 Dodge?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Chrysler


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Mopar.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Buick Roadmaster


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Plymouth Valiant also


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

dronai said:


> Can anyone identify this motor controller ?


Dorian. This would be a transmission controller, not a motor controller. :laughing:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Ford?
> 
> Oh wait, it doesn't control a motor.
> It controls the power transmission device.





John Valdes said:


> Dorian. This would be a transmission controller, not a motor controller. :laughing:


 
I know, but do you see a transmission category :laughing:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

1960 Valiant for me as well. It was my Grandpa's car, slant 6, POS engine. I was offered it for free when I turned 16, I turned it down. That thing would have been a major chick repellant.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

You ever see the LSR Salt Flat Valiant ? Supercharged hemi badassery.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JRaef said:


>


That is butt ugly.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

dronai said:


> I know, but do you see a transmission category :laughing:


ENGINE not motor


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

BBQ said:


> That is butt ugly.


Yep. I can only imagine the laughter it would have evoked had I pulled into the parking lot at my high school in it in 1973...

I waited another year to save up enough to buy my first car rather than drive that thing for free.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

dronai said:


> I know, but do you see a transmission category :laughing:


Had a friend who had a Plymouth station wagon with that push button controller..
We cut the roof off from behind the driver all the way back..
Since it was a white was he painted El-Plymotho down the side...
We would rive around with a 1/4 keg in a barrel. 
Ah, the old days..


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> That is butt ugly.


What's with the rainbow colored grill!!!


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

dronai said:


> Can anyone identify this motor controller ?


 That's for a two speed Powerflite. 
Most Mopars had a three speed Torqueflite. One or two more buttons.


----------

